# Catho's Homebuilt Garage (a work in progress)



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Well folks, as some of may know I have restored a Vauxhall Carlton Gsi3000 (Projects & Restorations), this was done at my mother's house where she has a garage. My house used to have a small garage before I moved in but it was taken down (not sure why, possibly asbestos).

So, I already have the footings and the room to build a garage at the side of my house to keep the Gsi in.

Hell, I've re-built the car.....may as well have a go at building a garage, I mean how hard can it be?!!! 

I wanted to use timber for the construction and not build a 'sealed' garage as it needs to breath especially as I'll be storing the car in there.

The floor space is 5.5m x 3.5m (18ft x 11.5ft) which is a fair size (needs to be when you have a big car!!) it's also wide enough to be able to store tools (and detailing products [eventually]) and get around the car to work on.

Anyway, photos......(note, this is a W.I.P. so I'll update photos on a regular basis)

Frame erected...




























8ft x 4ft sheets of ply (free, from a friend) being routered for T&G effect for boarding end of garage.



















Boards in place at far end...










...some roof boards also in place...










view from end of garage looking in...










(an old door...again, gratis from friend) fitted and frame built around...










Door and frame now finished (fitted door with a window to gain a little daylight)










From inside...










Close up of window....










Taking shape....though still looking like a timber yard!!










Walls, boarding painted...










Building shelving....



















Shelving done (and full of my 'garage building' tools!!)










Far end nearly sorted...



















Door re-painted, shelving tidied up, toolshed door sorted and a few pictures up...










House wall side almost done (note my 'tool cabinet' on the wall, it was an old presentation whiteboard/flipchart cabinet from work (did a deal with the Boss and he let me have it) It's perfect for spanners, screwdrivers etc..



















Opposite wall with some pictures of inspiration...










Painting floor...(skirting board fitted since photo taken)




























I had a slight problem in that I needed a bench/table to work on, but didn't want to compromise the space I had, so I came up with the idea of having a fold away workbench fitted to the toolshed door, which solved both problems....

(Folded down and away for easy access through garage)










...and folded out for use...




























This is the current state of the garage as it is at the moment, just in process of fitting power (sockets/lighting etc...) I'm fitting x4 5ft fluorescent tubes running vertical through the garage with the option of having them split into having two on/two off or all four on. This combined with the white walls/ceiling should give me plenty of light to work under through the dark winter nights 

Thanks for looking.

Mark.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

very impressive work there pal, i especially like the way you routor'd the grooves in the sheets. Excellent :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Fatastic job mate and looks fun to do aswell. Just a little thought though, did you get planning permission 1st mate as they might comee knocking otherwise and where your paving flags are I would seal the gaps up around them otherwise you will have ants, worms and all sorts coming up round them


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Cracking bud :thumb:


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, sorted planning permission, it wasn't really an issue though as there used to be garage already there.

Will have to sort the paving slab gaps as you say....I watched a woodlouse scurry down there the other night


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good.
I'm hoping for a timber garage next spring, are you good at designs?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

A quick and easy cure for the flags would be a Mastic Gun and just go round then with a fine hole and then it will fill the gaps but keep the look. Also if you are local to me I have got something you can have FOC as I just havent got any more room


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Looks good.
> I'm hoping for a timber garage next spring, are you good at designs?


Haha, not bad, I'm no architect but I've got a ruler and a T-square....so pretty much fully qualified :lol:


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> A quick and easy cure for the flags would be a Mastic Gun and just go round then with a fine hole and then it will fill the gaps but keep the look. Also if you are local to me I have got something you can have FOC as I just havent got any more room


I'm in Derby, but tell me more.....


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Catho said:


> Haha, not bad, I'm no architect but I've got a ruler and a T-square....so pretty much fully qualified :lol:


That sounds just like my Nephew except he is fuyll of crxp, he does a 10 miute course and is more qualified than anyone else, you not of course as you have the proof


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Catho said:


> Haha, not bad, I'm no architect but I've got a ruler and a T-square....so pretty much fully qualified :lol:


I will PM you later, and show you what I would like and you can tell me what I need (unless you want to erect the building too


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Catho said:


> I'm in Derby, but tell me more.....


I have some Metal Shelving thats not needed, its in white and in good order but not needed and not worth selling


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top job mate,looking good! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Man cave coming along nicely


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> That sounds just like my Nephew except he is fuyll of crxp, he does a 10 miute course and is more qualified than anyone else, you not of course as you have the proof


Don't worry, people say I'm full of cr*p too.....usually after I've had about 15 pints!!!


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Avanti said:


> I will PM you later, and show you what I would like and you can tell me what I need (unless you want to erect the building too


Okay mate, just on way home now, will be back on here later (after 8pm) :thumb:



> I have some Metal Shelving thats not needed, its in white and in good order but not needed and not worth selling


I'll have a look to see if I can fit them in the space I have, if they're suitable we'll have to sort something out :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If you havent got enough floor space you could use shelving brakets to fasten it to the wall high enough to be out of the way


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

What size is the shelving, Shinyvec?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

42.5" High
27 " Wide
11.5" Deep


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Some more photos taken tonight, got some in of the double doors at the other end of garage.

Double doors and side door...










Shot from far end door...










Boarded wall with pics (and radiator)...










(soon to be) tool cabintet...










Cabinet open showing where tools will be stored...










As you can see, it's a good size unit...










Far end (not very well lit as lighting yet to be sorted)...










Shelving...soon to be filled with some good quality cleaning/polishing products...










Space soon to be swallowed up by the big Carlton...










Fold down workbench complete...










Clara loving her new Kennel.....I haven't the heart to tell her yet that it will soon be home to a very different beast!!


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> 42.5" High
> 27 " Wide
> 11.5" Deep


Okay, I'll have a measure up and see if I can work them into the space I have.

Thanks pal. :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

No problem mate I would prefur it to go to a fellow DWer and Vauxhall Fan, also these shelves can be split if needed as they are all metal but have clips that hold it together so could be lots if needed


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> No problem mate I would prefur it to go to a fellow DWer and Vauxhall Fan, also these shelves can be split if needed as they are all metal but have clips that hold it together so could be lots if needed


They sound like a good set-up. I'll pm you, or post back on here. :thumb:


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

big sheet of peg board to go into tool cabinet?

then load of hooks to keep it all nice and neat.

but of course to keep the ocd up for on here once you've laid out the tools in the cabinet you'll have to draw round each one to it goes back in the exact same place!!


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

ghost_walker said:


> big sheet of peg board to go into tool cabinet?
> 
> then load of hooks to keep it all nice and neat.
> 
> but of course to keep the ocd up for on here once you've laid out the tools in the cabinet you'll have to draw round each one to it goes back in the exact same place!!


Yeah, I did a peg board on mdf in a previous garage, got tool clips/hooks to use and labels for the spanner/socket sizes so it's easy to pick the right size at a glance.

A shadow board is what I think you're referring to, had them on the tool wall at school.....it showed where all the tools _used _to be...:lol:


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

that is a great bit of work mate :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

DD1 said:


> that is a great bit of work mate :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Thank you DD1 :thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Like it, amazing what can be achieved with a bit of thought.

Shadow boards are back in fashion as part of the 'Lean' culture


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning work here.










Reminds me of Sunilbass's Garage build. Great work

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

JB052 said:


> Like it, amazing what can be achieved with a bit of thought.
> 
> Shadow boards are back in fashion as part of the 'Lean' culture


Really? I'll have to get one sorted then....now where's that marker pen....

(thank you :thumb


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice build matey, looks a nice man cave


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Stunning work here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'll have a look for that thread.

This part has been finished off now, the part where it meets the wall of the house has been tidied up and a fascia board fitted to the roof where the felt lips over the edge. :thumb: (oh, and an all important handle has been fitted to the door).


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> Nice build matey, looks a nice man cave


Thanks MadAd :thumb:


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

....and God said *''let there be light''*....and there was light....

He was, of course talking about my garage. 

Bought this tonight....










...for two reasons,

1: I've yet to fit the lighting in the garage and wanted to
get some work done on the car this weekend, (as well
as wanting to see what the space was like once the car's
in there)

2: I've seen these light being used on here to show before
& afters of the polishing process (swirls, marring etc...)
so a handy piece of kit. 

I'll tell you what....it don't half kick out some heat along with that flow of light, so that's the heating sorted in there too....


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking good :thumb: Nice job with the frame


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, tried the garage out for size this weekend, got the car in (not the Carlton, but my daily drive Beemer) and it fits a treat.

The Beemer is actually 3.5 inches longer than the 'big' Carlton and I still had good access around the front & back. With that in mind it's looking good for being able to work on either car while they're in there.

Gave the Beemer a spruce-up while it was in there....



















Good access at the side to work on/clean the motor.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just finished reading this, and that is a nice garage!


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks _beko1987_ :thumb:


----------



## BIG_G (Mar 26, 2007)

Good work there fella.

Where and £s on the light just what I'm looking for please.


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Cheers Big_G

Light from Wickes, £17.49

Link here: http://www.wickes.co.uk/400w-telescopic-worklight/invt/702860/


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Just a quick update:

Garage is now complete, sockets and lighting all fitted (and even a little heat when needed).

All tools and accessories transferred from old garage to this one and a small collection of polishing items. And most importantly some music in the form of radio/cd's.

Oh, and I've now got the Gsi in there too :car:

It's great working in there at night with heat and light, the howling winds and rain outside not giving me any cause for concern 

Anyway, pics...

Lighting fitted.



















The Geezer.



















Top of garage toward front doors.



















Tool cabinet (with space left for more tools later)



















Shelving now full!!










Everything (almost) to hand...










Very modest collection of polishes










Good coverage of light over the all important engine bay...



















Gratuitous reflection shot. (for all you eagle eyed detailers out there, the wing has been polished and the door hasn't!...does it show!!)










Thanks for looking.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

nice garage


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Loving the OCD in the tool cabinet. 

Fish


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

> Loving the OCD in the tool cabinet.


 :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

A fantastic garage and setup mate and give yourself a big pat on the back as its all your own work too. I would be grinning from ear to ear every day with that mate and have a big neon sign outside pointing to the garage saying " Look what I did":thumb:


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Shinyvec :thumb:



> have a big neon sign outside pointing to the garage saying " Look what I did"


I'm sure the local car thieves would be very interested to know about it too!!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Fish said:


> Loving the OCD in the tool cabinet.
> 
> Fish


I'm like that but never seem to get it done


----------

